# Ü 30 Fungilde auf Blackhand/Horde sucht Mitspieler



## Raptor4 (1. November 2015)

An all die einsamen Seelen, im Ü 30 Bereich, die eine lustige und nach Zusammenhalt strebende Gruppe suchen. 
 
Wir suchen noch aktive Heiler (vorzugsweise mit DD Spec - aber kein muss ) die hauptsächlich Spaß am Spiel und mit den Mitspielern haben möchten. 
Gern Anfänger , oder Wiedereinsteiger !!
 
Wir sind definitiv eine einfache Fun-Gilde !
 
Unser Augenmerk im Spiel :
- Alte Raids laufen ( zwecks Erfolge )
- Aufbau einer Raidgruppe ( Plan : 2x wöchentlich ca. 20 Uhr )
- Spaß und beisammen sein im Ts - kein muss ( eigentlich jeden Abend  )
- Inis ( nach Lust und Laune )
- PVP nur mäßig ( sofern sich welche finden )
 
Zu uns:
Wir sind während WoD mit 7 Leuten nach Blackhand gewechselt, ( mittlerweile haben sich schon ein paar neue Stimmen zu uns gesellt ) , und spielen schon seit vielen Jahren zusammen. Haben erfolgreiche Raids gestartet und wollen das wieder schaffen .
Bei uns geht das Privatleben vor - ob Beruf - plötzlicher Besuch oder die Kinder die nicht schlafen wollen!
Wir legen großen Wert auf ein nettes und lustiges Miteinander, wir verurteilen nicht , und wollen nicht verurteilt werden, wenn etwas nicht klappt, arbeiten jedoch immer daran es besser zu machen.
Wir erwarten:
Wir versuchen immer hilfsbereit zu sein – und auch Neulingen stehen wir immer mit Rat und „Tat“ zur Seite.
Wir wollen eine Gilde sein, wo die Spieler wichtiger sind als die Chars , der Umgang ist das A und O , nur so werden wir unseren Spaß haben können.
Das jeder Mitspieler für sich und die Gruppe an seinem Char arbeitet - und ihn nicht nur zum Raidabend nach draußen lässt. Wir sind immer bemüht mit Rat zu helfen - sofern es angenommen wird.
Verlässlichkeit und Pünktlichkeit - denn keiner möchte eine Stunde ohne Erfolg warten das der Abend rum ist.
 
Wr wollen hier einen Neu Anfang wagen – dafür fehlen uns natürlich noch einige Spieler die einfach durch Ihre Art zu uns passen, einige haben sich unserer Gruppe schon angeschlossen und gehören schon fest dazu , andere passten nicht und sind freundlich Ihrer Wege gegangen – denn nicht jeder passt zu jeden – ist doch klar.
Aber wir hoffen die eine oder andere Seele zu finden die sich bei uns einfach wohl fühlt.
 
Zum Raid :
Wir würden gern 2 mal die Woche Raiden gehen (ab ca. 20 Uhr - Tage wählen wir am günstigsten für alle ), wo jeder mitkommen darf – der möchte. 
Ob Erfahrung vorhanden ist, oder nicht – ist erst mal zweitrangig. Wir lernen alle dazu - hoffen wir  !
Wir erwarten natürlich das man seinen Mainchar spielen kann ( versuchen wir auch ) - nicht perfekt - aber auch nicht gerade so  
 
Wir haben einen TS3 Server – der eigentlich jeden Abend genutzt wird – ob von 5 oder 20 Leuten.
Weitere Fragen beantworten wir gern ingame – einfach jemanden anschreiben - den passenden Gesprächspartner finden wir dann schon 
 
Wir laden nicht einfach ein - wir würden uns lieber gern kurz im TS mit Dir / Euch unterhalten , oder einfach hier eine kleine Vorstellung hinterlassen 
 
Wir sind im Battle-net unter :
Nastus#2580
Nina#2801
Amediel#2688
zu erreichen !
 
Wir freuen uns von Dir zu lesen


----------



## Raptor4 (7. November 2015)

Einen brauchen wir noch  Bitte melden wenn Ihr eine Super Gemeinschaft sucht  . Ist echt eine tolle Runde geworden .


----------



## Porkeltoni (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

 

ich habe Euch eingetrage und möchte Euch gerne anschreiben.

Die Beschreibung klingt nach dem was ich suche!

 

Gruß


----------



## Raptor4 (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke . Wir sind voll   . Melden uns wenn wir wieder suchen sollten . Danke danke


----------

